
Show HN: DeployJS – deploying single page applications as a service - _1009
http://www.deploy-js.com
======
_1009
Hey all! The (open source) package behind this all is
[https://github.com/deployjs/deployjs-
cli](https://github.com/deployjs/deployjs-cli), based on Ember CLI Deploy.

Coming from Ember & Angular, I am pretty sure the React experience isn't as
good, looking forward to feedback!

------
fiatjaf
Aren't these things too personalized for each project/developer to be worth
hardcoded patterns?

~~~
_1009
They aren't hardcoded, they are generated per project - if you mean the
deployment target, that is.

As for the actual environments (deploy to S3, or Azure Tables, or have
index.html in Redis), yes, those are slightly more personalized. There's a
list of options to choose from though that cover most cases: [http://ember-
cli-deploy.com/plugins/](http://ember-cli-deploy.com/plugins/)

